# Calling SoCal 200sx Owners



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

How many of you here with 200sx are from the SoCal region? I have never met any other socal 200sx owners.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm here, in San Diego.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm in L.A. a lot but I live in Las Vegas.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I live in OC, but own a Sentra.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

SupraMK3 said:


> How many of you here with 200sx are from the SoCal region? I have never met any other socal 200sx owners.


I live in west LA.Ihave a 200sx.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

there are more local southern cali guys on sr20forum.com


----------



## 97200sx (May 14, 2004)

i live in the o.c


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I live in Bell Gardens, and drive a 200sx:cheers:


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

We should have a local meet one of these days.


----------

